# Cheapskate Stories



## applecruncher (Mar 25, 2015)

Ever watch the TLC show “Extreme Cheapskates”?  Well, these people weren’t quite that bad, but…………

A former long-time friend (one of my college roommates) and her husband were – imo – beyond frugal.  They were cheapskates when it came to certain things.  (I also think wife allowed husband to control the finances, but that’s another story.)

Wife had to go to library to use internet.
Husband only showered every other day (I visited a few times and he should have showered more often, _if ya get my drift_)
They had a black rotary dial phone from 1978 until 2005 when they moved.
Wife’s brother came to town, they treated him to dinner out, then they got mad because he said he’d treat them to dessert and took them to an ice-cream parlor.  They said ice cream isn't dessert.  They complained about this for _years. 

_These people were not poor.  Wife supported herself fine when she lived in NYC/Manhattan in the 1970s (I visited her.  She had an apartment on the Upper West Side before rents got crazy.) Husband made a six-figure salary, wife taught school (in NYC and VA) for about 20 yrs, then she managed a computer store.  When the store closed husband told her to get another job – which she did, at Burger King.  For several years.   They never had kids, and lived in an apartment in Virginia until retirement.  Wife received a very large inheritance when her mother died (which husband promptly took charge of).

They paid cash for a new car every 4/5 years.
When they retired  (age 57) they bought their first house in Arizona in 2005 and put ½ down.

But I scratched my head at some of the things they did.  :shrug:


----------



## oakapple (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes, you wouldn't mind if these kind of people were poor, you would expect frugality, but it's usually those who have quite enough cash but just don't want to spend it.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2015)

I always say those who are the most cheapskates are well off simply by dint of being so frugal...but what a waste of what could be a decent enjoyable life living like that..


----------



## Falcon (Mar 25, 2015)

We had a classmate who drove himself to school.  IF you wanted to ride with him, you HAD to chip in for gas.

HE was going there anyway.  Most of us would rather take the bus ( for 10 cents) than give that cheapskate the money.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 25, 2015)

Thought of another one.

About 25 yrs ago I worked at a small non-profit.  Things were pretty casual, and during nice weather we usually went out for a group lunch on Fridays.

One woman would ALWAYS get up and go to the restroom when it came time for everyone to chip in on the check.  Supervisor would let it go and he usually paid more anyway.  But this woman thought she was slick.  It made me mad to help pay for her lunch. 


When supervisor's wife had a baby, everyone chippoed in on a gift.  That same woman always had an excuse "left wallet at home, only enough money for gas home, will bring it tomorrow".  She never did.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 25, 2015)

I knew a guy who was so cheap he would wash and re-use his dental floss! (he was in no way poor)


----------



## Glinda (Mar 25, 2015)

To me there's a difference between cheap and frugal.  Cheap often implies not paying your fair share.  Frugal is more a matter of making things last, not being wasteful, and wise money management.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 25, 2015)

Glinda said:


> To me there's a difference between cheap and frugal. Cheap often implies not paying your fair share. Frugal is more a matter of making things last, not being wasteful, and wise money management.



Okay, but both cheap and frugal can often cross the line into disgusting. (not bathing, re-using dental floss and toilet paper, reusing dirty dishes to save soap, etc.)




Cookie said:


> I knew a guy who was so cheap he would wash and re-use his dental floss! (he was in no way poor)



OMG say it ain't so! :eek1:


----------



## Josiah (Mar 25, 2015)

I confess I fall squarely into this category of pathological cheapskate. I fully appreciate how illogical such behavior is and I've made some progress in overcoming it, but old habits die hard. A typical manifestation of my behavior is when it's time to reorder supplements. What I should do is stop in at my friendly health food store and ask the clerk who is a delightful person to choose a brand for me. But no, helping out a struggling little local business is not for me, I'm on Amazon comparing prices looking for free shipping deals, spending 20 minutes dithering to save $1.89. OK I need to go to cheapskates anonymous. Help.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 25, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I confess I fall squarely into this category of pathological cheapskate. I fully appreciate how illogical such behavior is and I've made some progress in overcoming it, but old habits die hard. A typical manifestation of my behavior is when it's time to reorder supplements. What I should do is stop in at my friendly health food store and ask the clerk who is a delightful person to choose a brand for me. But no, helping out a struggling little local business is not for me, I'm on Amazon comparing prices looking for free shipping deals, spending 20 minutes dithering to save $1.89. OK I need to go to cheapskates anonymous. Help.



(If you're serious) Hate to burst your bubble, but that is NOT cheapskate behavior.

If you saw someone toss the remainder of a container of expired vitamin supplements into the trash, then grabbed and used them, that might be different.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 25, 2015)

Its called recycling and reducing your carbon foot print.   Ok a bit over done on some level.  The bath thing a bit much.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 25, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> (If you're serious) Hate to burst your bubble, but that is NOT cheapskate behavior.
> 
> If you saw someone toss the remainder of a container of expired vitamin supplements into the trash, then grabbed and used them, that might be different.



OK maybe I'm not world class frugal, but I recognize that I have a problem because I know that my frugal habits have seriously limited my enjoyment of life.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 25, 2015)

I had a aunt that had 12 boys.  She would cut paper napkins in half, they could only have a half an apple, there was a chart on the refrigerator and they had to mark it, when they took anything to eat or drink.  Sundays she would come to visit, with a shopping bag, asking what we had for her to take home.  At Christmas, when they were old enough, the boys worked to buy themselves presents.  They would wrap them and put them under the tree (that they cut down in the woods) so they would have something, other than what my father bought them, for Christmas.  But, she would buy Christmas gifts for my sister and I.  I never opened mine, unless I was forced to. 
 Really sad part about this....she ended up buying four very large houses, that she divided into rentals.  In a nice community.  And even got a Italian speaking lawyer to con her father into selling her his house, way below market.  Dividing it into apartments and renting him a room, for what her mortgage amount was.   She was the ultimate cheapskate....


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 25, 2015)

Sad about the boys, ndynt.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 25, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> (If you're serious) Hate to burst your bubble, but that is NOT cheapskate behavior.
> 
> If you saw someone toss the remainder of a container of expired vitamin supplements into the trash, then grabbed and used them, that might be different.



I agree -- that's not cheapskate, it's frugal.  Cheapskate is not paying your fair share, like the person mentioned above who always left when it was time to chip in for the check.  That's cheapskate.  I think most of us shop around for the best price, shipping, etc.  -- that's just common sense nowdays.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 26, 2015)

Josiah, I agree with the others that you're not cheap, you're frugal, and you're in good company - look how many people shop at Walmart rather than support their (now extinct) local merchants. 

Here's an example of frugal: a bar that I bounced at had an owner who would buy only the cheapest brands of liquor. His patrons didn't seem to mind after the first drink or so, so he kept doing it for years.

An example of cheapskate: another bar owner that I worked security for not only bought the cheapest brands of liquor, but would proceed to water them down according to a little "recipe" notebook he kept, then pour them into empty, expensive brand-name liquor bottles. It was against the law, but he did it anyway, because he saved a few bucks (while running the risk of incurring fines of tens of thousands of dollars). 

Me? I'll wear a pair of pants so long that I could be arrested at any time for indecent exposure. I tell myself that they're just getting comfortable, but in reality I hate to go shopping for a new pair, and REALLY hate paying the high prices for them. I usually end up at Salvation Army ...


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 26, 2015)

I read about a couple who received *as a wedding present* a box full of fast-food-packaged condiments.  Salts, peppers,  ketchups, relishes, soy sauce - you name it, it was in the box.

They were - surprised, but when they met with the gifters, the gifters were clearly pleased as a punch with themselves.  "We can't tell you how often we've wished we had a box like that - for just when you need a little mayonnaise or creamer and you don't have one handy.  We're so glad we were able to set you up right from the beginning!".


----------



## Debby (Mar 26, 2015)

Josiah said:


> OK maybe I'm not world class frugal, but I recognize that I have a problem because I know that my frugal habits have seriously limited my enjoyment of life.



On the other hand, maybe you should just change your perspective and admit to yourself that on some level, that gives you some level of pleasure and for you it's a good thing.  And if other folks get their enjoyment out of spending more freely, so what?  Like some women (and men) enjoy shopping for clothes but I absolutely hate it because on that score, I'm a 'cheapskate'.   (Got enough clothes - why buy more?)   Doesn't make either of us right or better!  So enjoy the penny counting.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's another definition of cheapskate

Parsimonious: -  penny pincher, tight, close, niggardly, miserly, illiberal, mean, penurious; avaricious, covetous. See stingy[SUP]1[/SUP]. 

Another  way I've seen it used is by the word 'mean', indicating a mean  existence, frugal to the point of deprivation with very little creature  comforts. I don't know anyone like that and I'm sure no one here fits that description.

I understand the term 'penny pincher' comes from the olden days when people carried their money and coins in drawstring bags and when paying, would reach inside to feel each coin, drawing out one coin at a time, after feeling it carefully, never drawing money onto their palm to count it, thereby never risking anyone seeing how much they had.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 26, 2015)

Debby said:


> On the other hand, maybe you should just change your perspective and admit to yourself that on some level, that gives you some level of pleasure and for you it's a good thing.  And if other folks get their enjoyment out of spending more freely, so what?  Like some women (and men) enjoy shopping for clothes but I absolutely hate it because on that score, I'm a 'cheapskate'.   (Got enough clothes - why buy more?)   Doesn't make either of us right or better!  So enjoy the penny counting.



Thanks Debby, I rationalize my behavior along the same lines, plus I have some other excuses to fall back on.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 26, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Sad about the boys, ndynt.


Actually, they all became pretty well adjusted adults.  One a lawyer, another a monk, another a Jesuit priest, another an artist, and the remaining boys all had successful businesses.


----------



## Susie (Mar 26, 2015)

Still can't come to grips with "cheap versus frugal"!
Now, if you save all wrapping paper, iron it, then reuse it, is that cheap or frugal?
If you put aside all unwanted gifts, in order to regift them later, would you consider yourself cheap or frugal?
The big question: If you're a multimillionaire, would you prefer living in a large, ostentatious mansion, or hide away with your millions in a small, dark hole of an apartment?
If you were to travel on a luxury liner, would you wear cheap clothes (second hand, Target, Penny's) to hide the fact that you're very rich, also to avoid "heavy tipping"?


----------



## ndynt (Mar 26, 2015)

Susie said:


> Still can't come to grips with "cheap versus frugal"!


The way I view it....though both pinch pennies, to try and save money....frugal people may deprive themselves, but, do not do it at the expense of others.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 13, 2018)

Resurrecting this old thread.

I heard about a guy who has plenty of money, but goes to various food pantries and keeps a kitchen well-stocked with food - most of which he didn't pay for. Good thing he doesn't qualify for food stamps - he'd be in heaven. I'm told he has an expensive coffee maker and only buys Starbucks.


----------



## James (Mar 13, 2018)

A former supervisor of mine would go up to the local donut shop after 9pm  and pick out the bags of day old donuts and bagels from the garbage.  Embarrassingly cheap.


----------



## Robusta (Mar 13, 2018)

I worked with two brothers at the Post Office. Neither of them had ever been married or even had a relationship as far as I know.  Inherited fully paid for house and land from their parents. They each had a mid eighties 4 cylinder Chevy S-10.  They had several more at home for a parts pool.  Always had a peanut butter sandwich and mason jar of milk for lunch. 

Took vacation only during deer season. Once the filled their tags, they would cancel the vacation and come back to work.

We always used to bust on them about being cheap. THeir response was, "Wait till retirement, we got all kinds of plans."   

I saw Johnny several months ago at the credit union. Still driving an old S-10, still counting pennies!


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 14, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Thought of another one.
> 
> About 25 yrs ago I worked at a small non-profit.  Things were pretty casual, and during nice weather we usually went out for a group lunch on Fridays.
> 
> ...



I'm not a fan of 'chip in for the check'.  If someone wants to have an expensive meal and I don't, why should I pay for part of their luxury meal? Do you eat escargot at home? 

Separate checks please is my motto.  Then the bathroom trick doesn't work and you only pay for what your meal was.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 14, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I'm not a fan of 'chip in for the check'.  If someone wants to have an expensive meal and I don't, why should I pay for part of their luxury meal? Do you eat escargot at home?
> 
> Separate checks please is my motto.  Then the bathroom trick doesn't work and you only pay for what your meal was.





Camper6, what on earth are you talking about? This is another situation where you twist what someone has said then insert information you've pulled out of the air. I notice you do that a lot in an attempt to start arguments with people.  How lame.

If you read the post, I said it was a casual atmosphere. I never said anything about an expensive restaurant - in fact we went to very low priced restaurants.  The woman I referred to always ordered a big lunch and dessert then disappeared, thereby scamming meals and not paying. We always got separate checks. Apparently you think Dine & Dash is okay. I don't live like that, but since you do, well, good luck with that.

I don't like escargot, but if I did and chose to eat it at home it wouldn't be any of your business.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 14, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Camper6, what on earth are you talking about? This is another situation where you twist what someone has said then insert information you've pulled out of the air. I notice you do that a lot in an attempt to start arguments with people.  How lame.
> 
> If you read the post, I said it was a casual atmosphere. I never said anything about an expensive restaurant - in fact we went to very low priced restaurants.  The woman I referred to always ordered a big lunch and dessert then disappeared, thereby scamming meals and not paying. We always got separate checks. Apparently you think Dine & Dash is okay. I don't live like that, but since you do, well, good luck with that.
> 
> I don't like escargot, but if I did and chose to eat it at home it wouldn't be any of your business.



You are a cranky sort of person. I have my own opinion about chipping in and the restaurant makes no difference.

I twisted nothing. 

Pay  for your own meal and what you are complaining about will be eliminated.First of all you said chip in. Then you say you got separate checks so what the heck are you talking about. You said she went to the bathroom. So just wait for her to come out.  For you to say I condone dine and dash is b.s.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Mar 14, 2018)

What do super cheapskates save their money for ?  You never get to hear their end goal.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 14, 2018)

uh...Camper6....."chip in" as in "pay for your lunch" and leave something for the tip. Yeah. she always went to the bathroom when the checks came and stayed there until people were getting into their cars. She never paid a dime.

The baby gift was another matter. She wasn't obligated to chip in, but committed to doing so then never came thru.  

And you DID try to twist the story by making it sound like it was an expensive restaurant.

I've seen quite a few threads where you start an argument with someone then go on and on and on and on. This is not going to be one of those. I'm done with explaining to you.
​​
<click>​


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 14, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> What do super cheapskates save their money for ?  You never get to hear their end goal.



If they are like my cousin they buy a 20 unit apartment building and become slumlords. True.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 14, 2018)

I know someone who had a $35 dinner, and left a quarter tip.  25 cents. He was serious!
Any adult should know better, even if they don't get out much.  I'm not real fond of the tipping culture - it's gotten out of hand - but on a $35 dinner with good service, a tip of $5 would be minimal.


----------



## rgp (Mar 14, 2018)

AC...

 I think maybe you need to go back & read what you posted. 

   First you say "chip-in" indicating one check, then you say we always got separate checks ? Confusing , Then you say it made you mad helping to pay for her lunch ? How did you if it was separate checks...Again confusing ? Then you say something about someone else picking up _her_ check, and she paying nothing at all? That's the fault of _who ever _was picking it up. Don't and she'll have to pay her own.

Sorry if I'm butting in...as i am just trying to follow the thread.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 14, 2018)

rgp said:


> AC...
> 
> I think maybe you need to go back & read what you posted.
> 
> ...



I see what you're saying.  

(btw this happened decades ago...not a current problem.)  
But the point is that everyone except the referenced cheapskate woman paid for their meal while she ate/drank and paid nothing. It happened several times.  One check, 6 checks, she paid nothing. She had it down to a science......finish meal, right before server came she went to restroom and wasn't seen again until we were in the parking lot. Boss wasn't the type to ask her for her share of the money.


----------



## rgp (Mar 14, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> I see what you're saying.
> 
> (btw this happened decades ago...not a current problem.)
> But the point is that everyone except the referenced cheapskate woman paid for their meal while she ate/drank and paid nothing. It happened several times.  One check, 6 checks, she paid nothing. She had it down to a science......finish meal, right before server came she went to restroom and wasn't seen again until we were in the parking lot. Boss wasn't the type to ask her for her share of the money.




 LOL...what you all should have done, is get up and go to the ladies room with her, then follow her out, then...well you get the point. Sooner or later she'd have realized the gig was up.

 Boss sounds like a nice guy.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 14, 2018)

I was the only other female, and the guys were engrossed in conversations. Hindsight 20/20 ...wish I'd followed her and said "Well, we better get back to the table....time to pay up".


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Mar 14, 2018)

**** A little off topic , but it reminded me ~~~~  Speaking of tips ....... that's how my mom met my dad. She was a waitress  and she waited on him and he left her a penny tip.  She was so PO'd , she waited for him to come in again to give him "what for"  ..and the rest is history ! LOL

Sorry ..... carry on !


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 14, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> I'm glad you 2 can laugh about it !



Back when it happened I was royally PO'd.   She was making a good salary and knew who to suck up to, including the boss who paid for her lunches and either didn't catch on to what she was doing or didn't care.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 14, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> uh...Camper6....."chip in" as in "pay for your lunch" and leave something for the tip. Yeah. she always went to the bathroom when the checks came and stayed there until people were getting into their cars. She never paid a dime.
> 
> The baby gift was another matter. She wasn't obligated to chip in, but committed to doing so then never came thru.
> 
> ...



I twisted nothing. The phrase do you eat escargo at home came from my boss who used to question salesman's expenses.

You have a knack of trying to put words in my mouth.  I detest it and won't put up with it.  I don't care what you have to say about other threads or nitpick at me.  I get plenty of positive reputations and even one on my response today. 

Just copy over what I posted and respond to it.  Don't make stuff up.  It's dishonest. You didn't say separate checks or I wouldn't have bothered.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 14, 2018)

------I was at a gathering a few yrs ago and a friend had the rest of us laughing and shaking our heads about her brother.  He’s a single guy, has a good job, car, dresses nice, and lives in a nice apartment.  She stopped over to visit him, and he asked if she would like some leftover take out from a Chinese restaurant.  After she took a bite, she asked if he had any soy sauce.  He handed her a bottle and she noticed the label had been removed (scraped and washed off).  She asked him “What kind of soy sauce is this?”  He reached into the bottom compartment of his refrigerator and pulled out a plastic grocery bag full of packets of soy sauce and various other condiments.  He told her he never bought condiments (including salt, pepper, and sugar).  Instead, he always took handfuls from fast food and other take out places, then took time to squeeze the contents into bottles or other containers.
​If I have leftover packets of ketchup or soy sauce I toss them into the frig, then if I forget to use them within a few weeks I throw them out.  I can’t imagine saving a bunch then ‘squeezing’ them into a bottle.

------A couple of ex-coworkers bragged about how they would walk thru the lobby of a downtown hotel, find out if there was a convention with a buffet (at lunchtime) and somehow mingle and help themselves.  (I remember thinking: This is something to brag about? ) I don’t know if they ever got confronted or tossed out; if so, they would never admit it.
​
------ Back in the 80s one of my uncles had a neighbor who repeatedly had utility shut-offs.  The guy wasn’t poor or struggling; he just choose to spend money on other things.  He had 2 souped-up motorcycles, a truck, sat in his yard drinking beer, had 2 big dogs, and talked a lot about playing poker and winning/losing various amounts of money.
​
His water got shut off.  So he came over and asked uncle if he could get buckets of water from uncle’s outside faucet (“just for a couple weeks”) and then he would pay uncle for the courtesy.  Uncle was the type who found it difficult to say “No”.  But it went on for a couple months, and at my aunt’s insistence Uncle told him he could no longer get water.  The guy gave Uncle $2.00 - two dollars, and tried to shame Uncle about “not helping a neighbor”.   ​​


​


----------



## Manatee (Mar 14, 2018)

I have encountered several people who came from poor beginnings, and even after they became wealthy they could not get away from acting like they were poor.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 15, 2018)

My mom said her mom was so cheap she didn't want to spend any of her money.  She told her she can take her money with her when she passes and she'd write her a check. layful: My mom had control of her bank account at the end of my grandma's life.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 18, 2020)

~bump

I recently heard about someone (not a poor person) who reuses paper plates & plastic utensils over & over again. Just wipes them off with a USED napkin.
That's just nasty...eeewww.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 18, 2020)

I had a relative in San Diego who would drive 45 miles from his home to get gas at a station to save 2 cents per gallon.  (!!??!!??)  He would brag about it but didn't understand the 90 mile drive to fill his tank made no sense!  
He also would cut a piece of typing paper into  3 inch by 3 inch squares because everything you can write on a large piece of paper can be written on a tiny piece of paper, and scotch tape?  Instead of using 2 or 3 inches, you can just use 1/8 of an inch to do the same thing!   hahaha!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 19, 2020)

Unfortunately, I kind of fall into the cheapskate category. I would take being boiled in oil rather than pay for a First Class Plane ticket. OMG!!! The Saints Alive!!! Don't those in coach get there at the same time as those in First. Premium gas??? Wha HA HA HA Hamburger vs. steak? Store brands??? Hyundai vs. Rolls. I own a 2009 Elantra
Actually, I never really notice how much of a cheapskate I truly am. It's no coincidence that this is a *free* forum.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

We have friends that we get-together with a lot over the course of summer for barbecues and such, this year being the exception (i.e., Covid-19), nonetheless, the Mrs., always serves a half select-size paper towel to each guest and it drives me nuts.

A half doesn't do the job, and I always get up to get another half before my meal is through, yet she's hell bent and determined to continue serving half of a paper towel at mealtime.


----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 19, 2020)

There is a saying: penny wise and pound foolish.  Another is: an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.

Another saying is: to not judge another until you walk a mile in his shoes.  I suppose a cheap skate would prefer to walk that mile in his shoes so as not to wear out his own.   Example: my wife and I, when taking a road trip of any real distance, will rent a car rather than put the miles on our own.

Anyway, weigh these sayings to decide whether we, ourselves, are being frugal or ridiculous, while at the same time giving other people the space to decide these things for themselves.  We all have different financial priorities and we each grew in different circumstances that helped form how we make decisions for our own lives today.

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> There is a saying: penny wise and pound foolish.  Another is: an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.
> 
> *Another saying is: to not judge another until you walk a mile in his shoes.  I suppose a cheap skate would prefer to walk that mile in his shoes so as not to wear out his own*.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the laugh, Tony!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

This thread topic reminds me of the short-lived television series... Extreme Cheapskates, where (in my opinion), much of what was aired was a put-on for viewers rather than true honest-to-goodness cheapskates.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 19, 2020)

Consider our selves frugal,, even though  retired & living comfortably.

With the pandemic ,,no where  to go,,no need  for new clothes.
Vehicles paid  for,, all though hubby has been  looking at an expensive new tractor.
Now that would put a large dent in  checking account.
Hopefully have got him to hold off on  buying one till Spring 2021.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 19, 2020)

Oh, the stories I could tell you about my ex


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 19, 2020)

Boy, these posts remind me of my mother.   She was so cheap she squeaked.    My sister and I took her on a cruise once, she took everything in the cabin that wasn’t nailed down, she lived by a Sam’s Club and had lunch everyday there  on the samples.    When she wanted a little variety, she’d go to Wendy’s and eat only off the 99cents menu and stealing all the napkins, etc she could, she bought a new house in Florida, a model home and all the furniture, etc also.   Ever sat on a model home’s sofas or tried to sleep in the bed?   Her car had her bumper tied on, it had fallen off and she didn’t feel the need to get a new one.   I lived in Wa., she lived in Florida, to visit us, she’d drive out, never staying in motels, she’d park between 2 semis and felt safe.  We’d take her to dinner and she’d order something minuscul and than eat off our plates.   Showers?   She‘d go to the clubhouse and take a shower there instead to save money.  Forget using her dishwasher.  The samples (ketchup, etc) was a treasure trove for her.    It was awful.   Yes, she was wealthy.    The only reason I could come up with is that she lived during the depression.


----------



## win231 (Nov 19, 2020)

Falcon said:


> We had a classmate who drove himself to school.  IF you wanted to ride with him, you HAD to chip in for gas.
> 
> HE was going there anyway.  Most of us would rather take the bus ( for 10 cents) than give that cheapskate the money.


LOL.  Reminded me of a bumper sticker from the 60's: _ "Gas, Grass, or Ass.  Nobody Rides Free."_


----------



## win231 (Nov 19, 2020)

Amazing what some people will do to save a few dollars - even when it ends up costing them much more.  Also amazing how some people who have lots of money pretend they're broke or struggling financially.
My sister had an upstairs bathtub that needed to be re-grouted because it leaked water.  The water dripped down into the walls to the bottom floor.  I kept telling her it was a cheap fix but she didn't want to spend a few bucks.  Instead, she put a bowl next to the wall to catch the water & hung a curtain to hide the black mold.
After a few years, mold started growing in the wall & ceiling & the constant moisture started rotting the wood framing of the walls, stairway, ceiling & floor.  Then the stairway started moving when someone walked on it & the lights started flickering when the water got into the breaker box.
She realized she had to repair it, but by then, it was a major construction job, replacing the walls, floor, ceiling, stairway & breaker box & wiring.
The total cost was $30,000.
And, guess what?  She still hasn't re-grouted the bathtub.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Thought of another one.
> 
> About 25 yrs ago I worked at a small non-profit.  Things were pretty casual, and during nice weather we usually went out for a group lunch on Fridays.
> 
> ...



This thread is new to me, so I'm glad you resurrected it, Applecruncher.  

I would not have let that woman get away with that, especially since it was repetitious behavior. When she returned from the "restroom" (or wherever she was hiding out), I would have loudly said, "OK, sweetie, you owe us $7.95 as your share."  If she had "left her wallet at home, etc." I would have confronted her the next day at work, and every day thereafter until she paid up. If necessary, I'd donate whatever she gave me to charity, but I wouldn't let her get away with it.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Nov 19, 2020)

Toomuchstuff said:


> **** A little off topic , but it reminded me ~~~~  Speaking of tips ....... that's how my mom met my dad. She was a waitress  and she waited on him and he left her a penny tip.  She was so PO'd , she waited for him to come in again to give him "what for"  ..and the rest is history ! LOL
> 
> Sorry ..... carry on !


My father in law was a diner owner for a long time, leaving a penny tip was indicative of poor service.
The benefit of the doubt ways given for no tip, assuming it was forgotten.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 19, 2020)

My ex would hold out for gas prices to drop, to the point where we often ran out of gas before that happened.

Then he would have to walk over to the closest petrol station with a canister while I sat in the ute (truck) waiting for him. Now, _that's _cheap!


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 19, 2020)

Sunny said:


> This thread is new to me, so I'm glad you resurrected it, Applecruncher.
> 
> I would not have let that woman get away with that, especially since it was repetitious behavior. When she returned from the "restroom" (or wherever she was hiding out), I would have loudly said, "OK, sweetie, you owe us $7.95 as your share."  If she had "left her wallet at home, etc." I would have confronted her the next day at work, and every day thereafter until she paid up. If necessary, I'd donate whatever she gave me to charity, but I wouldn't let her get away with it.


Trust me, she had her game perfected to a science.  She pulled that nonsense whether we went to a Chinese restaurant or McDonald's.


----------



## wcwbf (Nov 19, 2020)

my dad had a sister and a brother... unfortunately all 3 are gone now... fortunately NOT from covid.  Uncle H was Mr Frugal!

around this time of year, they would make a road trip to Conshohocken, PA to buy nuts for holiday baking... whole/in-shell pecans & walnuts, neat/intact nut halves, huge pistachios.  uncle H would buy what they called "squirrel food".  they made peanut butter from scratch and sold the "dregs" for people who wanted to feed birds/squirrels.  cousins told og picking twigs/leaves out of the peanut butter.

dad and his sister would always point at each other and say... "he's YOUR brother!"  i remember asking them if there was a time while they were growing up when they had no food... would have been a logical reason to be so tight... but, nope.

https://edwardsfreeman.com/

i remember going out to eat.  each of 3 families put in cost of their family member's meals and dad said he would take care of the tip.  dad caught a glimpse of his brother taking some of the tip... he thought it was too much.  that was the ONLY time i can recall any anger between the 2 of them.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 19, 2020)

One episode of Cheapskates was about a husband that when dining out with is wife he would watch people as they finished the meals.  He would walk up to them and ask if he cold take what was left on their plates and put it in a baggie to take home. I seldom watch that show because it boils my blood.


----------



## win231 (Nov 19, 2020)

Cheap?  I knew a guy who sent his girlfriend into a bar first so other guys will buy her drinks.

Well........OK, I didn't really know a guy like that, but if I did, wouldn't it have made a wonderful story?


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 20, 2020)

I knew a school principal who always brought a bag lunch to work with him.  Following lunch, he would carefully fold and take the paper bag home with him to re-use the next day.  His sandwich within the paper bag was contained within a zip-lock bag that he'd dust crumbs out of following use, and also take home for re-use the next day.  Sterility of the packaging was of no concern, but he'd brag about the number of weeks he could re-use his bags.  The man was not an environmentalist, just exceedingly cheap...


----------

